# im bored haha



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

for those whom love the double cross over over over. hahahaha just me playing with scarm no im not building this . i'm just messing around with scarm


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Very interesting, but since it's just a scarm exercise
maybe you could take a look at that yard in the
lower left. I didn't count the number of crossovers
but there were many. Don't understand why.

Instead, why not try a 'ladder' track thru the yard
using slip turnouts? You would have much more
'car space' on the spurs on either side of the 'ladder'.

A slip would permit train to go straight thru, or
turn off into any spur.

Don


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I see you added two reverse loops.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

hahahahahahaha maybe just remove them reverse loops and add more double cross overs . oh ya i like that idea hahahahahah  lots of yard space that way


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Or with a slight yard rearrangement you could have them do double duty as both a reverse loop and a yard lead. That way you could still get some more sidings and be able to do switching in a yard without fouling a main line.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

awwww hahahahahahaha see those do work hahahahahahahaha hummmmmmm hehe


----------

